# Anybody had an interview at tesco?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive got one tonight, for nights shifts. Apparently they get you to do 2 hours work as a work sample, never heard of this before. Dont know what to expect? Any thoughts?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

can just see willsy sitting in the corner of the store room with tons of empty cooked chicken bags around him.......hmmmmmmm

get in there mate and be yourself am sure it cant be that hard .


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Me love the chicken


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

pants/nice shoes/nice shirt and tie am sure you will do well mate...good luck and let us know how it is.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I can actually see it being a good laugh on the night shift to be fair. Good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Thing is im not sure weather to go in too smart as they want me to do a work sample?!?

My mate who got me the interview said go in in something i would wear to the pub, shoes jeans shirt sorta thing. Im not sure what to wear tbh. Im thinking trousers shirt shoes jumper no tie. I went to an interview in jeans once for a sales job and got ripped by the bird for it, still got the job though!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i done my work experance at tescos and i must say i really enjoyed it ,nice place to work and not hard graft .


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Its all about the money really and its local and how hard can it be is my thinking!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

no wouldnt fckin dare work in tesco mate to be honest.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Thing is im not sure weather to go in too smart as they want me to do a work sample?!?
> 
> My mate who got me the interview said go in in something i would wear to the pub, shoes jeans shirt sorta thing. Im not sure what to wear tbh. Im thinking trousers shirt shoes jumper no tie. I went to an interview in jeans once for a sales job and got ripped by the bird for it, still got the job though!


first impresions mean alot mate ..

smarty dressed

look jolly

firm hand shake

ask questions

i know its only testcos but the fact that your going for the interview means you want the job ...there not going to want a person stacking there shelfs looking like ..well ....

i would go with casual shirt and tie .


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> no wouldnt fckin dare work in tesco mate to be honest.


Was waiting for something like this. Why?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

apple said:


> first impresions mean alot mate ..
> 
> smarty dressed
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Yea i do want the job the company i work for atm are fvcking me around with my money so i just want an easy life tbh. Im not one of these ppl that live to work i work to live. Never really enjoyed any job imo work is a chore! Lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Was waiting for something like this. Why?


take no notice mate and do what you think is right for yourself ..

i work at one of the largest car factors in the uk and if i dident and a job came up at tescos i would work there ...jobs are hard to find these day so get in there big man and do your bit..


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

apple said:


> take no notice mate and do what you think is right for yourself ..
> 
> i work at one of the largest car factors in the uk and if i dident and a job came up at tescos i would work there ...jobs are hard to find these day so get in there big man and do your bit..


Lol its cool i dont care what anybody thinks or i wouldnt have posted, just thaught out of all these members on ukm someone must work at tesco!

And genuinely interested why he wouldnt dare work in tesco?

The way i see it, better money, less days/nights at work, discount on food, close to home, once i clock out dont think about work etc... Easy life


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

SeanB said:


> I work at Tesco and was not asked to work as part of the interview. Very simple easy going interview, the work isn't hard, craic is alright and rate of pay is Ok.
> 
> Also, you can get first pick on the reduced meat


Maybe the work part is new or just in certain areas? I'll find out tonight anyway the interview is at 10!

Cheers for commenting mate


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Lol its cool i dont care what anybody thinks or i wouldnt have posted, just thaught out of all these members on ukm someone must work at tesco!
> 
> And genuinely interested why he wouldnt dare work in tesco?
> 
> The way i see it, better money, less days/nights at work, discount on food, close to home, once i clock out dont think about work etc... Easy life


sounds spot on mate and if your an outgoing guy and show intrest who knows were it could lead?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I got a night shift job at tesco a few years back! Interview was easy and the work sample only lasted 1hr and was dead easy, job was boring as fk tho.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> I got a night shift job at tesco a few years back! Interview was easy and the work sample only lasted 1hr and was dead easy, job was boring as fk tho.


What actually goes on in this work sample bro? I'm not expecting the job to be amazing but its money and i just wanna go in get my head down and go home sort of thing ya know.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

You will just stack shelves/freezers thats all you will do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice one meat head sounds simple enough to me mate


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

willsy said:


> Ive got one tonight, for nights shifts. Apparently they get you to do 2 hours work as a work sample, never heard of this before. Dont know what to expect? Any thoughts?


1. Don't run round like a headless chicken mate.

2. Go smart.

3. Do your best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Nidge said:


> 1. Don't run round like a headless chicken mate.
> 
> 2. Go smart.
> 
> 3. Do your best.


2 & 3 sound easy enough but 1, im not so sure on  cheers nidge


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i had an interview at tesco once........

in the back room by the fuzz when i got caught stealing ........


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

andy said:


> i had an interview at tesco once........
> 
> in the back room by the fuzz when i got caught stealing ........


Haha what did you steal? Or try to steal?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> Haha what did you steal? Or try to steal?


bottle of vodka....16 years old....wee [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol got a free lift home then eh


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> sounds spot on mate and if your an outgoing guy and show intrest who knows were it could lead?


Yeah! Count your chickens right and you could get promoted to assistant-assistant floor sweep!

LoL, couldn't resist mate, not being arrogant I ****ing hate my job! :gun_bandana:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

willsy said:


> Lol got a free lift home then eh


nah, sh1t beaten out me for spitting in a coppers eye....


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

is the job just for the xmas period?

whats the cash loke?

i work in the bookies and starting rate is 9.36 euro per hr depressing, thinking i may try tesco or some other stores who av seasonal work see if the cash is better


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I applied for tesco 3 days ago, 2 days ago i got an email saying i wasnt suited, so well done for getting an interview as i fvcking didnt!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey bud, I worked in Tesco last year for a few months when i needed the extra dosh. the money wasnt bad for the work your doing but if the store your going for was anything like the one i worked at then dont get involved with the other staff..mine was THE bitchiest place ever to work at and thats with mostly fellas working there. there are those standard people that have worked there for 14 or so years and think they are the boss and absolutely love the place! defo avoid them ones haha..

bottom line though is it aint hard and the moneys alright.. oh and no tie


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Went for a team leader role about 4 years ago in my final year, pay was **** for what they wanted doing so fobbed it off and had a year out ob the lash enjoying myself and focussing on studies, was in a shoddy location too and the team didn't look like I would of had a laugh. Still, wish I gave it more of a shot than just turning up on the test day, buying an Orange juice and going home lol :/


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

I work in asda, driving a forklift on nights. £10 an hour (ish). Get to steam around all night. Managers rarely come into the whouse at night so I can pretty much take the **** and do **** all. Easy money


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Jordan... said:


> I work in asda, driving a forklift on nights. £10 an hour (ish). Get to steam around all night. Managers rarely come into the whouse at night so I can pretty much take the **** and do **** all. Easy money


Somebody likes to put their feet up at work then eh!?! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Its pretty standard stacking shelfs, not gunna bother with anyone they are all a bit older than me anyhow and seem a little odd! Its not seasonal its permanent, and i didnt apply a mate of mine works there and got me the interview (which was about 5 questions).

I basicly turned up, sat and had 5 questions, had a cuppa tea then did 2 hours work then got offered the job.

Ps. I went in trousers shirt and jumper smart casual, no tie!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

willsy said:


> Its pretty standard stacking shelfs, not gunna bother with anyone they are all a bit older than me anyhow and seem a little odd! Its not seasonal its permanent, and i didnt apply a mate of mine works there and got me the interview (which was about 5 questions).
> 
> I basicly turned up, sat and had 5 questions, had a cuppa tea then did 2 hours work then got offered the job.
> 
> Ps. I went in trousers shirt and jumper smart casual, no tie!


sounds good mate ..

ill have a 50in 3d tv .ill inbox you my number ..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fair do's to your mate for getting you that! I'd be checking my calendar for April 1st if one of my mates said they got me a job.

I've heard mixed reports about the place, as the one in my town is pretty much one of the few big employers left. They are struggling as Tescos goes, and apparently look for any excuse to underpay you. Last year, around Xmas time, they "accidentally" forgot to pay a big chunk of their staff overtime they had worked, my mate who is a very quiet placid bloke was absolutley seething, this may have just been outsoruced staff though mate cos' my mate was one working in the bakery. Girls were crying cos' they couldn' afford to buy presents.

On the other hand, they have had members of staff there for years and years so can't be that bad.

Echo what poster said about keeping your business to yourself in a place like this though, and the older men who have worked for years in places like this do tend to be the worst, I've noticed that as well it's like they see you as a threat and try to undermine you.


----------

